# Hedgie Diaper?



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

Alright, so, hopefully next week I'll be getting my little angel  I'm so excited, I'm a first-time hedgie mom.

For some playtime, I plan on having her roam around the couch (after she's all settled in). Only thing is, it's an expensive couch and I don't really want her to poop/pee on it. On the floor it's fine, because it can be easily cleaned up, but on the couch it's harder to clean hedgie waste. So I had an idea of making a 'Diaper' out of fleece, that would just cover her bum.It wouldn't be too tight to cause her harm or anything, just incase she decides to go to the bathroom... Is this okay? Like, it won't hurt her, right? Kind of a silly question, but like I said, I'm a new mommy and I worry about every tiny detail :roll: 
So, thoughts on the fleece hedgie diaper? Does anybody else have suggestions for preventing potty-time on furniture? Thanks!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not sure it would work, but it would be hilarious to see, so take pictures if you do it. :lol: I tried doing that with my turtle when I was little and rather than absorbing anything it just poured right out of the gaps. It would probably work best to just put a think towel down on the couch. Or you could let her run around on the floor long enough that she does her business there, and then put her on the furniture.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hate to break it to ya but hedgies are quite feisty! I cannot imagine trying to put something like that on Henry...I don't think it would be possible. I agree with letting hedgie get potty time out of the way first. I understand about the couch...ours is just an Ikea couch but it's red and I don't want hedgie poop stains either so if I'm sitting on it with Henry I just lay a towel down and make sure he stays on it. 

If you do (successfully) try the diaper I'm sure we would all love to see pictures!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Forget the pictures, have someone take a video as you are trying to put the diaper on him/her. I'm sure we'd all love to see that! I'm just visualizing it and laughing. :lol: Seriously, good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll definitely make a video of it :lol: 
Although I'll probably try the diaper in a few months once she trusts me.. Don't want t traumatize my poor baby with diapers the minute she sets foot in her new home! XD



sklock65 said:


> if I'm sitting on it with Henry I just lay a towel down and make sure he stays on it.


A towel actually seems like a good idea! Thanks XD


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I put a sheet on my couch when I have Prim out


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeaaaah, I don't see how a diaper would work. if they go in it, they'll smash it into their fur and make it a disaster to clean. Just use a towel or a piece of fleece and they'll be fine.


----------



## BowserAndPeach (Apr 27, 2013)

My two hedges have used me and my bed as a bathroom enough times for me to learn that if you are concerned about it, just use a towel. I always have them on a towel on my bed, which prevents any issues with having to wash all my sheets and blankets, and also gives them a fun play area. They both love burrowing and exploring in the towel too! 

Luckily, both my hedges outgrew their habit of relieving themselves out of the cage. They rarely go to the bathroom out of their cage unless they are out for a really long time or when they first wake up. So I guess you have something to look forward too! 

Hope this helps you keep a clean couch!


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

BowserAndPeach said:


> My two hedges have used me and my bed as a bathroom enough times for me to learn that if you are concerned about it, just use a towel. I always have them on a towel on my bed, which prevents any issues with having to wash all my sheets and blankets, and also gives them a fun play area. They both love burrowing and exploring in the towel too!
> 
> Luckily, both my hedges outgrew their habit of relieving themselves out of the cage. They rarely go to the bathroom out of their cage unless they are out for a really long time or when they first wake up. So I guess you have something to look forward too!
> 
> Hope this helps you keep a clean couch!


It did help  I think my hedgie will enjoy this a lot more than the diaper XD Thanks everybody!


----------

